# My Submission :)



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

This is going to be my first contest. Moonstone won't stand still for me, but, I think this pic is nice  I took it a while ago. I would like your opinions


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice! I like the contrast of the dark background with Moonstone, it really brings out his shape and color.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

that was what i was trying to do in this pic  i took it at night because i noticed that his colors really come out in the dark, while my tank's light is still on.  thanks!


----------



## Nepale (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazing.Great choice on the name.


----------

